# Anyone try this Crown molding before?



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying it out in a room @ my house. Just wanted to get some feedback (good or bad) on it. Thanks.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

How about this stuff:









http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/easy_crown_molding.html
....


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Or even 3-D glasses.

"Going in the parlor??, - - here, wear these" . . . :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

OK let me rephrase it. Any Drywall professionals ever try this stuff?


Celtic, From your profile. 







http://www.contractortalk.com/member.php?u=14125


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I seen this before but never use it. Trim Tex makes great products. You can adjust them to straighten out bowwed walls. The advantage would be no gaps bettween wall and molding after spackle. Disadvantage is you have to use paint for plastic. Personaly i prefer stained wood (for the look). But this stuff won't dry out and is easier to match if you need to replace a wall in the future. If you get a chance check out the Trim Tex catalog. My supply house gives them to me. I like to keep up on new ideas.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> OK let me rephrase it. Any Drywall professionals ever try this stuff?
> 
> 
> Celtic, From your profile.
> ...


interesting way to make a point


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Celtic, From your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What got your diaper in a bunch?

You're all bent because I showed you another product?


Here's another for you:









/


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Butcherman, Yeah I just got Trim-Tex catalog and thought I would see if anybody (drywall professionals) had ever used this stuff. Like you I like to keep up w/ all of the industies new technology.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Their site doesn't seem to have much
detail (at first glance),
How do they join miters?
Inside corners?
Did I miss that part?


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Like most Trim Tex products you learn from experimenting. For example Magic Corner. Ive use this stuff on an a-frame ceiling that had a 2" flat spot running the length of the peak. I meshed the 2 angles, laid the magic flat. Snapped lines on the wall (to make the wall angles straight). Then filled the pitch to the lines on the wall with ez-sand to make 1 straight peak. Point is Trim Tex can't teach that. To answer your question i suggest starting by cuting a template.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Celtic i come from north jersey by the meadowlands. you anywhere near there?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> Celtic i come from north jersey by the meadowlands. you anywhere near there?


Yes I am.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking at that picture it reminded me of connections in clifton. I use to hang there.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Celtic said:


> What got your diaper in a bunch?
> 
> You're all bent because I showed you another product?
> 
> ...


1. Acuallly my diapers have been in a bunch ever since my wife switched over to a generic brand.

2. That product you showed me was junk, and I was not sure about the Trim-Tex Crown.

3.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

What you "drywall professionals" are missing here is that crown molding is a high-quality finish molding with a high-quality installation necessary, - - it's a product associated with a "carpentry professional", - - not a mud-slinger.

Do you drive to work in cardboard vans??

Customers who want replicated plastic or vinyl junk-toys will only pay accordingly . . .


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I still work in bergen county.I know some guys are slow but we're still busy.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Tom R said:


> What you "drywall professionals" are missing here is that crown molding is a high-quality finish molding with a high-quality installation necessary, - - it's a product associated with a "carpentry professional", - - not a mud-slinger.
> 
> Do you drive to work in cardboard vans??
> 
> Customers who want replicated plastic or vinyl junk-toys will only pay accordingly . . .


 
Spoken like a man with no respect for another trade. While i agree wood is the way to go as i said in my post, it is still up to us "mudslingers" to know whats out there and when to use it. I don't insult you about your trade and your reply was uncalled for. So be an idiot somewhere else.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> Spoken like a man with no respect for another trade. While i agree wood is the way to go as i said in my post, it is still up to us "mudslingers" to know whats out there and when to use it. I don't insult you about your trade and your reply was uncalled for. So be an idiot somewhere else.



Judging from your comments, - - I find this the most comfortable place to be an idiot :laughing:

You might want to read back from the beginning to see when the disrespect started.

Otherwise, - - stick it up your drywall pan, - - I'll post where I choose, - - and you may not like it, - - but you'll live with it . . . :thumbsup:

And P.S. Drywall is one of my 'trades' . . .


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

[

You might want to read back from the beginning to see when the disrespect started.

It started with you.No one insulted you until i posted. But reading your response i only insulted idiots. This is a site for pros and respect for professionals is part of being a professional. My guess is you know nothing about that. So repect the men who make you look good.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> [
> 
> You might want to read back from the beginning to see when the disrespect started.
> 
> It started with you.No one insulted you until i posted. But reading your response i only insulted idiots. This is a site for pros and resect for professionals is part of being a professional. My guess is you know nothing about that. So repect the men who make you look good.



I make myself look good, thank you.

I've never called a drywall man in my life.

And never will.

Nothin' personal, get it??


----------

